# أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!



## Coptic MarMar (8 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع

بعد ما نزلت موضوع الرجل فى عين المرأة 

طبعا زى ماشفتم ردود البنات....

كلهم مش متوقعين ان ممكن الزوج يعيش ل 130 سنة 

وعلشان بس يعرفوا انى بحبهم جدا 

جبتلهم الحل....

تعالوا شوفوا يا بنات


صدر مؤخرا كتاب في بريطانيا يرشد المراة المتزوجة

الى كيفية قتل زوجها دون اراقة دماء...... ومن دون 


الوقوف امام المحاكم....

كل ماعليك اتباع هذه الخطوات 

واهم وسيلة للقتل حسب الكتاب هي....... 


_احكي لزوجك قبل النوم مباشرة كل المشاكل والمآسي 
الحزينة واجمعي له الاخبار التي تسبب أقلها ارتفاع الضغط 
وأكبرها سكتة قلبية وتأكدي أن ينام وهو يفكر بهذه الماسي ..... 



_أطلبي منه القيام ببعض الأعمال المنزلية الخطرة مثل التكنيس بالمكنسة الكهربائية بعد ضرب أسلاكها لجعله يتكهرب طبعا لو تكهرب ذا قضاء وقدر وأنتي لا شفتي ولا دريتي مسكينه ترملتي صغيره ما عليكي الا تنزلي شوية دموع على المرحوم 
او مثل صباغة واجهة المنزل اوتعديل اريل التلفزيون 
حتى يكون عرضة للسقوط. و اذا حصل المراد 
وسقط تظاهري انك لم تنتبهي حتى تتاكدي 
من خروج اخر نفس ... ... ..وادعيله ربي يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنه 


_اكثري من وضع الدهون في الطعام وزيادة الملح والسكر 
حتى يكون عرضة لامراض خطيرة مثل الضغط والسكر 
وتصلب الشرايين والقلب .... 


_احرصي على الا يراكي سعيدة او مبتهجة. 
اشعريه دائما بالاحباط وبانه رجل فاشل في حياته
اقنعيه ان وجوده في الحياة لاضرورة له 
فهو مجرد رقم زائد .... ....ودايما كثري من هذه العبارات 


_ اكثري من المشاكل مع اهله واقاربه واصدقائه .... 
حتى لايبقى حوله احد 

- داومي على الشكوى من كل شي واي شي 
من الاطفال ومن العمل ومن قلة المال .. 

-اقيمي كل فترة حفلة لصديقاتك واكثري من الخروج
الى الحفلات.وضيعي نقوده التي يتعب في كسبها امام عينيه على المأكولات والمشاوي والهدايا 
فأن لم يصب بجلطة فعلى الاقل سيجن ... 
يقول الكاتب ..... 

والنتيجة مضمونة بعد اشهر :ura1::ura1:

ولا من شااااااااااف ولا من دررررررررري :59:















​


----------



## BITAR (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*

*ومن جهتى انا عارف هيعمل ايه*
*هيغنى اغنيه*
*النكد النكد النكد*
*او*
*النكد الليله الليله الليله*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*دا اذا مجتلوش ذبحة نكديه *
*قصدى *
*صدريه*
*رائعة يا marmar_maroo*​


----------



## بنت الفادى (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
عسل يا مرمر
ايوه كدة 
منتظرين المزيد​


----------



## فادية (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه دا كلو ايه دا كلو 
مساكين يا رجاله  هو انتو  ناقصين 
ربنا يكون فعونكم :smil13:
جميل خالص يا مرمر 
كتري من المواضيع دي 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*

لاااااا حراااااااااااام :smil13:​


----------



## mina3338 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*



فادية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه دا كلو ايه دا كلو
> مساكين يا رجاله  هو انتو  ناقصين
> ربنا يكون فعونكم :smil13:
> ...





فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لاااااا حراااااااااااام :smil13:​



ربنا يخليكوا لينا وتنصرونا كمان وكمان يا فراشه انتي وفاديه داحنا غلابه والنبي
هههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ليكي يامرمر​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*

برافو عليكى ايوة كدة عارفيهم ان احنا ممكن نعمل فيهم اية لازم علشان يخافو مننا شوية :dntknw::spor22::a82::yahoo:احنا احنا ومفيش غيرنا لازم نوريكو العين الحمرة


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*

*ربنا على المفترى و الظالم و اللى عاوزة تقتل جوزها
دبلوماسية حتى فى القتل
ههههههههههههههههه*​

بصراحة ما فيش فيكم غير فراشة 
ربنا يخليكى يا مريم 
و تدافعى عننا
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*

ايه الحلاوة دى

اتوصى ياقمر بقى

وكترى الشطه :t33:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مرمر مش نااوية تجيبها لبر معانا يا رجااااااالة:ranting:

و جنت على نفسها مررررراكش:t33::t33:

ادعى عليكو دعوة اجيب اجلكم:t32:

هههههههههههههههههه

لينا رب كريم:smil13:​


----------



## assyrian girl (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*

_*hahahaah very nice i will try it lol thx alot for ur comment and GOd bless you*_


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*



BITAR قال:


> *ومن جهتى انا عارف هيعمل ايه*
> *هيغنى اغنيه*
> *النكد النكد النكد*
> *او*
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى اغنية النكد النكد النكد دى 
ودى لبعرور بردوا ههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يابيتر ونورت الموضوع ياجميل
وربنا يبعد عنك النكد النكد النكد :ura1:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*



بنت الفادى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عسل يا مرمر
> ايوه كدة
> منتظرين المزيد​



هههههههههههههههههههه
اكيد طبعا فى المزيد بس قولى ياااااارب 
ميرسى لمرورك يابنت الفادى ونورتى الموضوع 
وخاليكى متابعة معايا :new8:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*



فادية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه دا كلو ايه دا كلو
> مساكين يا رجاله  هو انتو  ناقصين
> ربنا يكون فعونكم :smil13:
> ...



مساكين ايه بس يا فادية !!!
ده احنا اللى غـــــــــــــــلابة :a63:
من عنيا هكتر علشان خاطرك انتى بس 
انتى تؤمرى ياجميل ههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يافادية ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لاااااا حراااااااااااام :smil13:​



ميرسى لمرورك يافراشة ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## naderr (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*

حرام    عليكى
انت  شريره   طيب مش نصعب عليكى
بس  جامده  ربنا بخليكى لينا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*



mina3338 قال:


> ربنا يخليكوا لينا وتنصرونا كمان وكمان يا فراشه انتي وفاديه داحنا غلابه والنبي
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا ليكي يامرمر​



ايه يا مينا....
ايه غلابة والنبى دى !! انت هتغنى ولا ايه 
ايوة بصراحة غلابة اوى اوى :smil13:
ههههههههههههه
نورت الموضوع يا غلابة انت وشكرا لمرورك ياجميل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *ربنا على المفترى و الظالم و اللى عاوزة تقتل جوزها
> دبلوماسية حتى فى القتل
> ههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> ...



أيوة عندك حق يا يوحنا ربنا على الظالم والمفترى 
لا بصراحة عندك حق :t16::t16:
أسمع منه يارب ههههههههههههههه
أيوة يابنى الدبلوماسية دى موجودة عندنا فى كل حاجة 
بنطبخ بيها ونغسل ونفض ووجع القلب ده كله 
وتقولى ربنا على المفترى :love34:
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيكم يارجاله 
هههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يايوحنا ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*



twety قال:


> ايه الحلاوة دى
> 
> اتوصى ياقمر بقى
> 
> وكترى الشطه :t33:



هههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكى ليا ياتويتى ياحبيبتى 
من عنيا الاتنين اؤمرى انتى بس
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة يا عسل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مرمر مش نااوية تجيبها لبر معانا يا رجااااااالة:ranting:
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة مش ناوية اجيبها لبر عايز حاجة ياواد يا روكى !!
انا بقالى سنة بشوف منك جملة مراكش دى 
طيب ممكن بعد اذنك اشوف الفعــــــــــل :smile01
أيوة صح الفعل اهو ....
أخيركم دعوات :act23: هههههههههههههههه
طيب ربنا يستجيبلك يابنى 
ههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك ياروكى ونورت الموضوع ياجميل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*



assyrian girl قال:


> _*hahahaah very nice i will try it lol thx alot for ur comment and GOd bless you*_



ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*



naderr قال:


> حرام    عليكى
> انت  شريره   طيب مش نصعب عليكى
> بس  جامده  ربنا بخليكى لينا



وااااااااااااااااااااااء 
بقى انا شريرة يا نادر :act23:
ماشى انا هقولك ربنا يسامحك 
ههههههههههههههه علشان تعرف بس انى طيبة 
ايوة طبعا هيخلينى امال مين اللى هيوعى البنات الغلابة دى :59:
هههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورت الموضوع ​


----------



## naderr (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*

انا بهزر معاكى  متزعليش
بس  بالهداوه شويه
يواش   يواش


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*



naderr قال:


> انا بهزر معاكى  متزعليش
> بس  بالهداوه شويه
> يواش   يواش



مانا عارفة يابنى انك بتهزر 
لا صدقنى مزعلتش 
وبعدين مش انا اللى ازعل متقلقش 
ميرسى ليك ياجميل 
وكل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## gift (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*

يا حرام هو في ناس كده


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*



gift قال:


> يا حرام هو في ناس كده



لا هو لحد دلوقتى مفيش...
بس الواحد يتوقع اى حاجة دلوقتى :t19:
ميرسى لمرورك يا gift ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
ههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*

شكرا لمرورك يافيبى ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## الانبا ونس (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*

_*لية الاذية دى بس حرام ربنا ينتقم منك من قبل ما تعملى  لة حاجة الله يكون فى عونة ​*_


----------



## twety (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*



> هههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يخليكى ليا ياتويتى ياحبيبتى
> من عنيا الاتنين اؤمرى انتى بس
> وكل سنة وانتى طيبة يا عسل ​


​
ويخليكى ليا ياقمر

وكل سنه وانتى طيبه ياسكر

ولوفى حد مزعلك ولا مضايقك بس قوليلى

وانا هقوم بالوووووووووووواجب :spor22:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*



الانبا ونس قال:


> _*لية الاذية دى بس حرام ربنا ينتقم منك من قبل ما تعملى  لة حاجة الله يكون فى عونة ​*_



ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*

هههههههههههههههه
لا ياتويتى لحد دلوقتى مفيش حد مضايقنى 
أطمنى يا جميل هو انا هيكون ليا غيرك :yahoo:​


----------



## تونى 2010 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*

وبعد ان كتبت مرمر هذا الموضوع زاد عدد الوفيات عند الرجال ربنا يساعدها على فعل الخير


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*



تونى 2010 قال:


> وبعد ان كتبت مرمر هذا الموضوع زاد عدد الوفيات عند الرجال ربنا يساعدها على فعل الخير



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة منك يا تونى 
بس انا مسمعتش الخبر ده يعنى !! :smile01
أيوة ياخويا ادعيلى ربنا يقدرنى على فعل الخير  :59:
هههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*

 هههههههه يا بنت يعني انا بخش زيارة قلائيكي برضة متضهدة الرجالة ماشي يا مرمر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*



marounandrew قال:


> هههههههه يا بنت يعني انا بخش زيارة قلائيكي برضة متضهدة الرجالة ماشي يا مرمر



ميـــــــــــــن !!
أندروا بحاله هنا :w00t:
اهلا بيك يا باشا ليك وحشة 
وانا اقدر برده اااااااااسيب الرجاله فى حالها
طيب والبنات الغلابة دول اسيبهم....
ماشى ياجميل علشان انت داخل زيارة بس
مش هرد عليك هههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل وربنا معاك فى مذكرتك​


----------



## K A T Y (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههه_​ 
_حرام يا مرمر ايه دا كله_​ 
_دا النيجة مضمونة خلال ايام مش اشهر:kap:_​ 
_بس احسن خلينا نخلص منهم:yahoo:_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*



K A T Y قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههههههههه_​
> _حرام يا مرمر ايه دا كله_​
> _دا النيجة مضمونة خلال ايام مش اشهر:kap:_​
> _بس احسن خلينا نخلص منهم:yahoo:_​



ههههههههههههههههههه
اى خدمة يا كاتى 
معلومات مش هتلاقوه زيها يا بنات 
اكيد اكيد هتنفعوا بكرة...
وعلى راى كاتى النتيجة خلال ايام 30:
سامحنا يااااااااارب 
هههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## besoo (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*

هههههههههههه
ليه كده بس عملنالك ايه
ربنا ينتقم منك
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*

هههههههههههههههههه
ايه ده ايه ده 
جالك قلب كمان تدعى عليا 
يابنى انا عايزة اريحكم للآبد ههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك ونورت ​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
جامدة اوى اوى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى إزاى تقتلى جوزك من غير ما حد يعرف !!!*

_*ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر ونورتى الموضوع*_​


----------

